# Mitered raised panel doors



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This for the wood worker that wants to make some MITERED RAISED PANEL DOORS 

I found a router bit on eBay that will work great for the job at the right price, below you will see a link to the eBay bit and you will see both ways to make the doors (see links below) ,I think the Sommerfeld way is the best but you need a tall bit (4" one) on the link to the eBay bit you will see it's been sold because I just picked it up but his more on his site all the time ,it's hard bit to find because it's 4" tall ..  and it's setup like the Sommerfeld one, so you can put the good side down to put in the T & G joints on the ends of the miter cuts..

Be sure and check out the video links below they are a great help with the job..


Mitered Door Frame / MITERED RAISED PANEL DOORS MADE EASY

MLCS Mitered Door Frame Router Bits and Kits

YouTube - MITERED RAISED PANEL DOORS MADE EASY

1 PC 1/2" SH Door & Window Casing Molding Router Bit - eBay (item 130424472311 end time Aug-26-10 18:55:17 PDT)

or you can buy this one 
Mitered Molding Bit-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


==========


----------



## Gandoff (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link...Just bought a set myself...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's great Bob but I would have expected a personal review based on your own experience using this method.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Keep your pants on you old fart I'm getting all the tools I need 1st., I got the video from Sommerfeld and have put it in the machine about 20 times now and you know me looking at diff. ways to do it  like using my Horz. router setup for the parts for the doors...


=========



harrysin said:


> That's great Bob but I would have expected a personal review based on your own experience using this method.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Well I got the bit in from eBay and did a little work with it, the door below is going to be a small one ,out of poplar with a 7" sq. panel and a 12 3/4" door size and 3 1/4" wide door frame parts, still waiting for more stuff to get it done maybe in the next day or two...will add more pictures than  


Just in case your sharp eyes Harry saw the saw blade in the table yes that's a 1/16" blade x 6 1/4" , who said you need to use a 10" blade, and put all that lumber in the dust bag.. 


=======


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just more pictures 
\Panel done with the Ver.router bit and a 1 1/2hp PC router.


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...el_router_bits4.html#mitered_doorframe_anchor

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/merle_clamp.html

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/raised_panel_router_bits2.html

===


----------



## Tisdai (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for this bob, just sent george a list for this and some other bits for a quote for shipping here to the uk. 

Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some more ptictures and a small review of the system.. 


It's not to bad of a way to make a doors, I do suggest using 4/4 stock if you want to use the pocket hole type hinges, you need the extra meat on the edges of the frame for the pockets, the pockets needs a pocket hole 7/16" deep and if you use 3/4" thick stock the bit will blow the hole in the frame but the self closing standard hinges will work well...

I should have taking more time with the miter cuts any errors will show up like a sore thumb 

Note *** in the last picture you will see a plastic jar full of Popsicle sticks, it's just a quick way to have spine stock and to have the small ones for the small biscuits for the small picture frames etc. waste not want not thing..  put in place with a 3/32" slot cutter..

All in all I rate the system 4 stars out of 5 stars  I do like the MLCS way over the Sommerfeld way it's just a little bit lower in price to do the same thing ( 3 bits at a total cost of 40.oo bucks) plus the eBay bit (at 23.oo) lower if you get most of your bits from eBay..the ones that's hard to find on eBay is the Vert.panel bit..

====


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Dave

Come back and post what George said I'm sure others would like to know also.


=======



Tisdai said:


> Thanks for this bob, just sent george a list for this and some other bits for a quote for shipping here to the uk.
> 
> Dave


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well my friend, you sure have proved that jigs are not the only things that you are expert at, that was an impressive photo-shoot.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

THANKS Mate


======



harrysin said:


> Well my friend, you sure have proved that jigs are not the only things that you are expert at, that was an impressive photo-shoot.


----------



## Tisdai (Aug 29, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Your Welcome Dave
> 
> Come back and post what George said I'm sure others would like to know also.
> 
> ...


Hi bob

George has been great m8, I have had a few problems with paypal as my card needed verifying for our new address as we have just moved home, George helped me sort some of it out. 

He only charged me $38 for the shipping, and that is for a 3 piece set a 2 piece set and the bit that you have used for the raised panelling and he gave me a decent quote for the bits :sold: :yes4:. I have checked other stores on the web and they wanted arround $60 or more dollars for the shipping and the sets i wanted cost more as well. 

I will certainly be buying more from him once i am settled in and have my new Table up and running. Thanks for the link bob, just what the doctor ordered 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave 

Thanks for the feed back , I have used many of his bits (80 or so) and not one dud in them and that's hard to do with many eBay sellers..


=======



Tisdai said:


> Hi bob
> 
> George has been great m8, I have had a few problems with paypal as my card needed verifying for our new address as we have just moved home, George helped me sort some of it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tisdai (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry bob forgot to mention, I did tell george that i got the link to his site from you,  lol


----------

